

Yo Forbes, Fuck You (Techcrunch) - GGNH
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/27/fornicating-under-consent-of-the-king/

======
sheraz
Kudos to Forbes for calling them out in such a humorous way. Techcrunch could
learn a thing or two about decorum attempt real journalism. I wish the crowd
at AOL could find a voice other than the lowest-common-demoninator from which
to write...

